# Replacing Tires



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Hello all,

I need to replace the tires on our 26rs and was wondering if I need to take the trailer to specialized trailer place or can I take it to any tire store? We've had good luck with the orignal tires probably have 25-30,000 miles over the past 4 yrs ,I was thinking that number of miles was pretty good, however on our last trip one tire decided to start loosing its tread . I'll go with another brand based on the numerous post concerning Duro.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Fullcrew said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need to replace the tires on our 26rs and was wondering if I need to take the trailer to specialized trailer place or can I take it to any tire store? We've had good luck with the orignal tires probably have 25-30,000 miles over the past 4 yrs ,I was thinking that number of miles was pretty good, however on our last trip one tire decided to start loosing its tread . I'll go with another brand based on the numerous post concerning Duro.


 Any full service tire shop can take care of your trailer tires. I got mine from Discount Tire and they had them in stock.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fullcrew,

Any reputable tire store can handle your Outback. Just make sure you get actual trailer rated tires. They are not the same as what you put on your car, and the reinforced sidewalls are neccesary to withstand the side loads placed on them (due to the twin axles) during maneuvering.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Fullcrew,
> Just make sure you get actual trailer rated tires. They are not the same as what you put on your car, and the reinforced sidewalls are neccesary to withstand the side loads placed on them (due to the twin axles) during maneuvering.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


To add to what Doug said, you must get ST rated tires, not LT or P rated tires. (ST=special trailer, LT=light truck and P=passenger) Each is built differently for its intended purpose.
Bill


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow, you were lucky getting that much mileage out of the stock tires. Maybe Keystone or Liteway (?) were putting better tires on back then. The newer ones don't seem to be doing as well based on my experience and some recent posts on tire problems. I would recommend the Maxxis Radial 8008 ST and you should be able find them at one of your local tire shops. They may have to order but that usually only takes a day or two. I would also recommend that you go with the 215 75/14 size as thats the highest capacity trailer tire you can get before moving up to 15 inch tires. I hope you have as good of luck with your new tires as you had with the old ones.

You can check out the tires here:

http://www.maxxis.com/products/trailer/overview.asp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> you must get ST rated tires


Thank you Bill!








I was racking my brain trying to remember that, and having a real 'oldtimers' moment! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> you must get ST rated tires


Thank you Bill!








I was racking my brain trying to remember that, and having a real 'oldtimers' moment! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug;
If you're having them this early... Just think how bad it will be when you really get old.









Oh oh; Sorry you might not be able...

























Dave


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I was at a local tire shop yesterday getting a falt fixed for my car. A guy came in with a trailer tire that had bolwn. Anyway I got into a discussion with him.. He was saying that Bridgestone was now making a ST rated tire with steal belted side walls. I haven't been able to find them on the web yet. After my blow out on a 15 month old Duro's I think I want to up grade to 15 or 16 inch tires.

Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Fullcrew,
> Just make sure you get actual trailer rated tires. They are not the same as what you put on your car, and the reinforced sidewalls are neccesary to withstand the side loads placed on them (due to the twin axles) during maneuvering.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


To add to what Doug said, you must get ST rated tires, not LT or P rated tires. (ST=special trailer, LT=light truck and P=passenger) Each is built differently for its intended purpose.
Bill
[/quote]

Great point there Bill

Don


----------

